# Control Panel on Starblazer



## MaxandPaddy

Hi,
We have a 2007 Autocruise Starblazer which has had numerous electrical faults since we purchased it.
12 months on we finally thought we had got the end of our list of problems when bingo along comes another!
Although everything is working ok the control panel has started to flash red to alert us that the leisure battery is discharged and then green to show the leisure battery is 100% charged!
This only happens when we have the charger on so we are not sure if it is the charger that is dodgy or the panel that is faulty?
We have already had a new charger,fuse box and leisure battery and lots of wiring work done so it could quite possibly be the charger that is causing the problem.
Everything continues to function but why would the panel show red then green when the charger is on?
Any ideas would be gratefully received!
Cheers,
Val


----------



## ingram

If your 2007 model still has a Sargent make of charger and control panel; someone from Sargent is on this forum and has been helpful in the past: you may want to contact them ..... or is it going back to your dealer for another warranty repair?

Harvey


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Thanks Harvey,
We have contacted the dealer and it will most probably be going back for a further repair but having spoken to them on the phone they are not sure what the problem is and are leaning towards replacing the control panel.

It may be the charger that is causing the problem so I just wondered what you guys thought as the Motorhome has been back eleven times in twelve months so if we can establish a cause of the fault before it goes back it may help!
Not sure if it is a sargent,it is a touch screen version which is different to the one we had in the Starfire.

It is the 2008 model and I am not sure what the make of the panel is.I will check it out now!

Thanks,
Val


----------



## Sargent

Hi Val unfortunately the control panel you have described in your 2008 vehicle is not one of ours, so my knowledge is limited, but i am sure that the dealership should be able to get to the bottom of the problem.
as far as i am aware the change from red to green is from the sensing of the charger output so it could be the charger but it it could also that the sensing circuit may have a problem.
Sorry that i cannot help really.

Regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Response*

Val

I have seen your post and we will look into and come back to you.

Regards
Kath


----------



## 119233

Hi,
Is the light on the panel or the charger itself? This may help us identify the fault.

_(Advertising link removed by Mods)_


----------



## MaxandPaddy

The control panel flashes green for charged and then red for discharging when you go into STAT.
This happens when the charger is switched on and we are on mains hook up.
If you switch the charger off it stops doing it!
It has just started doing this so we are wondering why this is suddenly happening!
Hope this helps Lizi.

Val


----------



## 119233

Hi Val
We are trying to work out if this a control panel that we designed or not,
could you send me a photo via pm or 
_(Advertising link removed by Mods)_
Many Thanks
Lizi


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi Lizi,
Swift/Autocruise have organised a call out for me for someone to come and take a look at the panel on Thursday to ascertain what is going on with the panel/stroke charger.
Thanks for your input.

Val


----------



## 119872

Hi Val

Did you find out the cause of your flashing red and green lights. I am new to this site and saw your article. I too have a similar predicament and was told by the dealer that the battery will always be discharging due to the power that the control panel uses... I am keen to discover what swift/autocruise told you....

Regards

Dave


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi Dave,
The control panels are actually manufactured by a company called MES.
Swift were very helpful and sent out one of their chaps (Martin) who did his best to solve the mystery of the flashing control panel.
Yes,the control panel will discharge as the panel is in use but ours was just flashing from green to red and it should settle and show a yellow screen.
Basically it does not effect the running of anything in the Motorhome and everything continues to work as it should but we wanted to know why it continually flashed as if it was saying look at me I am fully charged (green) then look at me I am fully discharged (red)!
All credit to Martin from Swift he stayed at our home for two hours did not leave whilst 7.30pm and fitted two new panels which did the same thing!
On speaking to MES Martin discovered that there is a batch of faulty panels with a software problem and this is why it flashes!
MES have sent us a new one to be fitted by the dealer which has the new software.
It has not been fitted yet but MES assures me it will cure the problem.
MES were happy tp replace the panel if we wanted an updated one,which we did so if yours is flashing then this could be why?
Hope this helps!
Val


----------



## cabby

Is'nt it fantastic when so many firms come up and try to help. Thank you from all of us.

cabby


----------



## MaxandPaddy

I agree cabby, Martin from Swift drove from the Midlands and did not arrive at our house until 5.30pm and he stayed 2 hours bless him trying to solve the problem,how many people would stay and work in the cold and dark and not complain......not many!
Although he had to leave without solving the problem I cannot fault him for his effort......10 out of 10 !
Val


----------



## 119872

Hello

Thank you for your reply..... my autocruise is going in to the dealer next week to have it looked at, as well as many other faults too, dont expect it will be back for a few weeks.....

Regards

Dave


----------

